# buying an ipad here? or back home?



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

if i buy an ipad from the US and ship it here - will i encounter any problems with service? i can buy it, ship it, and pay customs for less than buying it here in egypt. BUT - i don't want to end up only being able to access half the fun if i need something "unlocked" or whatnot.

any ideas? tips?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

If you really want this toy, ship it from the US, and provided it is not damaged on arrival, and irrespective of the price difference you will get nothing less or more by buying it here.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> If you really want this toy, ship it from the US, and provided it is not damaged on arrival, and irrespective of the price difference you will get nothing less or more by buying it here.


Buy it here from the apple store its not locked and the same specs as abroad and if you have a problem it's guarantee is O.K.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> Buy it here from the apple store its not locked and the same specs as abroad and if you have a problem it's guarantee is O.K.


Where is the Apple Store here? Had no idea there was one...

oh - and which carrier should i use with it? it uses a micro-sim correct? do they have those with all of the "big 3" carriers here?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

meb01999 said:


> Where is the Apple Store here? Had no idea there was one...
> 
> oh - and which carrier should i use with it? it uses a micro-sim correct? do they have those with all of the "big 3" carriers here?


You'll find all you want and all your questions answered at 
I SHOP 
3 Ibn El Nabih St.
Landmark: Behind Om Kolthom Tower
Zamalek, Cairo
Tel: 02-27356036, 0111-0500998, 02-27365941 
Fax: 02-37613128 

iSHOP is part of I.O. Electronics, Reseller & Service Provider of Apple products. We offer a fantastic destination for shoppers to try out Apple's innovative products.iSHOP Egypt Store : iSHOP Egypt Store

Found on http://www.yellowpages.com.eg/search/


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

You WILL need an unlocked one if you are gonna get it from overseas


----------

